
The Three Virtues of a GREAT Programmer - gauravphoenix
http://threevirtues.com/
======
betenoire
I've had the pleasure to hear him speak a few times, ironically he strikes me
as none of those things.

------
trav4225
Personally, software that "anticipates my needs" drives me nuts. Just do what
I say, or don't do anything. :-/

------
asdfghjkl_
1\. Robot, do this thing for me. _Now._

2\. _Robot!_ Why aren't you done yet?

3\. _My_ robot is the _best_ robot. Way better than _yours_.

~~~
Mandatum
If we develop AI to the point it's indistinguishable from humans, will we need
to be nicer to computers? I don't think I have the patience, nor the capacity
to have to be polite to my fridge every time I use it.

Would data centres be considered modern-day US-slavery cotton fields?

